# Hi everyone!



## Scott&Nikki (Sep 9, 2007)

I just thought I should introduce myself before I post around the forum. My name is Scott. My girlfriend, Nikki, and I are considering adopting a cat. I joined this forum with hopes of getting some information to help make my decision. I will post my questions in the other sections. See ya around!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! There's nothing like being prepared to bring home your new companion - good luck!


----------



## courtneywoah (Sep 4, 2007)

welcome to the board! I just adopted my second cat from the MSPCA and this board is so helpful with questions like feeding the right food, introducing the new cat to the other cat in the house, and anything else you can think of. I love it here!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome! This is a great place to start. And everyone here is super nice!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope you'll get the information you'll need and you bring home the right cat for you and please post pictures when you do. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Scott&Nikki. I hope you guys find all the info you need here & hopefully adopt a cat soon :lol:


----------

